# What breed makes for gentle roosters?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I realize, all chickens are individuals, but surely there's some generalities? 

We just found our rooster Chuck, dead.  My kids are heartbroke, particularly my son (11). He had big plans to take him to Fair this year. 


Chuck was an Americauna, but an accident. He was thrown in with a handful of sexed RIRs. As soon as I realized he was a rooster, I was planning to do him in. I have no use for roosters. But the kids asked that we wait until he proved himself mean. 
A year later, we were still waiting...

They even carried him around and he _never_ acted aggressive... Not to mention the fact that he was beautiful!
We just snapped this last week.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

He's pretty and looks so sweet. Sorry for your loss. If he was with your hens, maybe you could incubate their eggs and hopefully raise up another sweet rooster like him.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Most breeds can have gentle roosters. A lot depends on the lines. Perhaps you can find someone close with one they'll let you have.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm thinking "willing hens." Think about it...How could any male possibly be mad about anything?


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Buff Orpington roosters are very doscile. And yes there are some exceptions to the rule. Clifford my RIR rooster is a big baby. He doesnt breed my girls anymore so I order straight run RIR along with others in my order and I really hope I get another sweety like him


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have had amercuana cross roos that were total sweeties...also silkies and bantam cochins. I have had solid colored cochin roos that were also sweet...but the silver laced and gold laced roos...let's just say they are lucky they have not been stewed yet.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry about your rooster. He was beautiful.
I have a very mellow light Brahma rooster who is really gentle. My daughter handled him a lot when he was a chick, and it sounds like your kids would as well. That seems to be a major factor in how roosters behave with humans.
I also recommend a Buff Orpington rooster...I have heard good things about them.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

I have nothing but Barred Rocks, and have up to 6 roosters at a time running around here loose. Only ONE was ever mean, and he just liked to try to "fake me out" with a pretend attack...just got done eating him, yum. The others are COMPLETELY laid back....never attack anyone.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I've worked with alot of different breeds, and have had some gentle roo's with various breeds... In my opinion, the buckeyes have the most manfriendly roo's as well as being gentle on the hens...no bare backs on the hens like is normal with alot of breeds.
brownegg


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Erin, your rooster was a beauty and sounded like he had a wonderful temperament.

My Salmon Faverolles and American Buckeye Roosters where super gentle, all through their lives.
Both breeds tend to be super gentle but saying that, they don't mix well with more aggressive chickens, they tend to get beat up badly.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry you lost Chuck 
There was just a thread on this http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=382465

If you were closer I'd give you a roo.


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

Cochins by far the best!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Ah sad 

We've had a few roo's - some nice and some mean. The nicest have been buff orpingtons and a cochin bantam.


----------



## seymojo536 (Sep 14, 2004)

Quick rule of thumb. the bigger the breed, the calmer the Rooster.

Black Langshan = Good boy

Old English Game = Handful of terror


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

seymojo536 said:


> Quick rule of thumb. the bigger the breed, the calmer the Rooster.
> 
> Black Langshan = Good boy
> 
> Old English Game = Handful of terror


sorry must disagree the old english I have are very friendly(brown red and red black tail) Out of the hundred of roosters over the years have only had 1 mean one a Barred Rock,


----------



## berrley (Apr 7, 2010)

I definitely have to say the Cochin bantams are great. The only two chickens that ever stood out and made my husband actually like them rather than just tolerate them. And the silkies are pretty great too.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Sorry about Chuck  He was beautiful. We had an evil banty mix roo...I think it depends on the lines, more than breed though.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

My top 3 would be Buff Orpington, Light Brahma, and Wyandotte (any color.)


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry about your Roo.
I cried when my first and beautiful well behaved rooster died!
I have a mixed rooster that looks kinda like Chuck that is very nice ,also have a nice Light Brahma,very mellow, but my buff Orp is mean and pecks you every chance he gets and I raised him from an egg and handled him a lot (he did'nt like it!)If he had spurs he would do a lot more damage I'm sure!
The others were not really handled.
Chris


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

We've had some mean roosters - especially when there weren't enough hens to go around. Our Black Austrolorp and Light Brahma that we have now are both great, but we have plenty of hens.


----------

